# First two up for 2015



## stereo.pete (Mar 5, 2015)

These will be the first two knives to be finished in 2015. They are O1 at 59-60RC finished ground and hand sanded to 800 grit. One is a hunter and second is a pairing knife based on the first one that I made. These two represent what I've learned in terms of hand sanding and have a very nice satin finish, although not nearly as nice as Don's knives :big grin: . 

We have some warmer weather coming next week so I'll be able to spend some time in the garage working on handles.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## daveb (Mar 5, 2015)

Pete, Next fall is coming. I offer free test drives:cool2:


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 7, 2015)

Copy that Dave, lol maybe this time I'll have one of these finished by fall :tease:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2015)

I like these Pete, can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 16, 2015)

Let's just say I am a bit slow paced :O






I'm not sure why I have the lens flare or whatever you call it on the blade, but every photo I took had it. I clearly need to work on my photography skills.


----------



## tcmx3 (May 16, 2015)

circular polarizing filter.

hoya and b&w are the usual suspects.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 17, 2015)

Thanks redisburning, I will give one a try.


----------



## XooMG (May 17, 2015)

He meant it may be a culprit.

The simple reason is that the blade is too bright. Extremely bright objects in frame cause glare on lens elements and filters. A polarizer won't fix the issue.

Rotate the blade or angle it to reflect something less bright than the sky...or maybe get a spellcaster to disenchant it for a bit.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 17, 2015)

XooMG said:


> He meant it may be a culprit.
> 
> The simple reason is that the blade is too bright. Extremely bright objects in frame cause glare on lens elements and filters. A polarizer won't fix the issue.
> 
> Rotate the blade or angle it to reflect something less bright than the sky...or maybe get a spellcaster to disenchant it for a bit.



Funny you should mention the spell caster, when one of my friends saw the picture he immediately thought there might be orcs near by :viking:


----------



## tcmx3 (May 17, 2015)

XooMG said:


> He meant it may be a culprit.
> 
> The simple reason is that the blade is too bright. Extremely bright objects in frame cause glare on lens elements and filters. A polarizer won't fix the issue.
> 
> Rotate the blade or angle it to reflect something less bright than the sky...or maybe get a spellcaster to disenchant it for a bit.





I think you have a misunderstanding here.

polarizers work by blocking light coming in from a specific angle, and glare occurs when you get mono-directional light reflection.


----------



## XooMG (May 17, 2015)

redisburning said:


> I think you have a misunderstanding here.
> 
> polarizers work by blocking light coming in from a specific angle, and glare occurs when you get mono-directional light reflection.


I do not misunderstand anything here. A circpol won't fix his problem.


----------



## tcmx3 (May 17, 2015)

XooMG said:


> I do not misunderstand anything here. A circpol won't fix his problem.



yeah u really do

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/polarizing-filters.htm


----------



## stereo.pete (May 17, 2015)

Here's the hunter glued up and waiting to set.


----------



## Chuckles (May 17, 2015)

Looking good Pete!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## andre s (May 18, 2015)

These look great Pete. Very nice work!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2015)

Pete, is that paper micarta?


----------



## stereo.pete (May 23, 2015)

Yep, black paper micarta taken to a light 2000 grit finish. That's as high as I can go right now due to my lack of buffer.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Pete, is that paper micarta?





stereo.pete said:


> Yep, black paper micarta taken to a light 2000 grit finish. That's as high as I can go right now due to my lack of buffer.




I think that's a perfect finish, I wouldn't buff it.


----------



## Vesteroid (May 25, 2015)

I am on board for the orcs....maybe its baby sting


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 18, 2015)

Not a camera expert like some here but all those darks around a reflective bright surface makes a hard read for the camera needs help. Nice work Pete


----------

